# Leaf edges lightening



## Greengal (Apr 9, 2022)

Hello new grower here, thanks for having me. I have 3 plants of different strains that are starting to lighten around the edges and I don’t know exactly why. They’re about 2 weeks old. I gave them their first nutes a couple days ago (GH, 1/4 tsp micro, 1/8 tsp each of flora and bloom per gallon), the temperature ranges in the 20s, though it dropped to 15 last night and humidity between 55-75%. They’re under a dome right now. I mist when the humidity drops below 65%. I haven’t watered much because the top of the soil feels moist all the time and worry about overwatering. I’m growing in promIx HP with added perlite. I use well water with a pH of about 7. I have 450 W LED lights at 25% set about 5 inches above the tallest plant and dome. Could it be stress due to the fluxes in their environment? This is my first grow so I really have no clue. I have already had 1 seedling completely die on me so I’d like to nip this in the bud...  The panic in me says to give them more nutes... Help would be very appreciated thank you!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

You need your PH between 6.5 and 6.8.
 7.0 is a little high and can lock out nutrients that the plant needs.
Also you need to add CalMag once you get your PH down.


----------



## Greengal (Apr 9, 2022)

Ok thanks. If the pH gets closer to 6 will that harm the plants? I am just using a test kit right now where you have to compare the colours. Not ideally accurate. And for calMag would I add it every watering or just when I add nutes?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

That's okay I have used test kits many times.
Just try and get it as close as you can to the numbers I told you and you will be fine.


----------



## Greengal (Apr 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> That's okay I have used test kits many times.
> Just try and get it as close as you can to the numbers I told you and you will be fine.


Thank you kindly


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

No problem. That's what the Passion is all about my friend.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Apr 9, 2022)

Based on this




__





						PRO-MIX HP MYCORRHIZAE
					

PRO-MIX HP MYCORRHIZAE is a peat-based growing medium with low water retention. Ideal for growers demanding a superior quality product.




					www.pthorticulture.com
				



I would say that you are sort of on your own nutrient wise. I would go ahead and mix your next feeding at about 50% strength and work up to 75. I rarely use 100% but that is just me. - Looking the attached page over it appears that there is not many nutrients already built up into that stuff to begin with.  I Could Be and hope I Am Wrong!!! - And I sincerely hope more people chime in. Being your first grow, you may have challenged your self just a little with your soil choice.  Don't give up. And yes - Cal mag - I'm guessing at least 1/2 a Tblespoon to Gallon. Wait and weigh in more responses.  Hopefully this attracts more attention to your thread.  Lot's of great growers here. better than me.


----------



## pute (Apr 9, 2022)

What would really help is if you would tell us exactly what you have done to this point.  That way we can be able to tell what you are doing right and what needs correcting.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

as a new grower, I’ve found using a nutrient enriched soil helps plants check themselves during transplant. You also don’t have to worry about adding additional nutrients except maybe calmag until the plants use that what’s in the soil already. May want to try some different medium when you next transplant them To see how they do.


----------



## Greengal (Apr 15, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Based on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. I’m waiting for CalMag in the mail, couldn’t find any locally. Gonna try increasing the strength of my feeds


----------



## Greengal (Apr 15, 2022)

Thanks everyone for the tips. Thought I’d give an update. I have since been adjusting my water pH to 6.5. 2 of the plants seem to have responded well, the yellowing has gone away, while one (#2) is still struggling a bit. I think I left them under the dome for too long, the leaves of one of them was touching the dome and now has what looks like burn on the leaves (#1). I potted them up into 1 gallon pots a couple days ago and removed them from the dome and watered them in with the same nute make up as above. #3 leaves are drooping a little, I’m hoping it’s just transplant shock and she’ll recover shortly. I’ll be increasing my nute strength next feed and finding a way to add calMag with what I can find locally.


----------



## boo (Apr 15, 2022)

in my opinion those plants are plenty big enough to take stronger nutes and cal mag...they are way too yellow...savable plants but don't delay feeding them...


----------



## Greengal (Apr 15, 2022)

boo said:


> in my opinion those plants are plenty big enough to take stronger nutes and cal mag...they are way too yellow...savable plants but don't delay feeding them...


Ok thank boo. I’ve been reading up more nutes and promix and I think you’re right. What are your thoughts on watering them? More specifically avoiding overwatering. I try to wait until the soil feels pretty dry but it seems too infrequent that I actually water them.


----------



## boo (Apr 15, 2022)

I use pro mix, have been for 22 years, that's all I know...look into GH 3 part nute system and add calmag...I water to saturation, letting my plants get pretty dry in between feedings...makes the roots stretch more giving the plant the ability to ingest more food...if the plant feels heavy when you lift it wait until it's drier, never over water the plant, it prefers to dry out more than most plants...


----------



## Greengal (Apr 15, 2022)

Wicked thanks for the tips. I am using GH micro flora and fro, and waiting to get my hands on some Cali magic. I just gave them a good soak of 1/2 tsp micro, 1/2 tsp gro and 1/8 tsp bloom per gal. I’m using a feeding guide I found on the internet for the portions, but I’m not really following the weekly bit cause I had a slow start with them. Treating them as first week of veg now  any feedback on that?


----------



## boo (Apr 15, 2022)

yeah, I'd hammer them and give them something to eat...I use 5 ml. of bloom, 10 ml. of micro and 15 ml. of grow plus 5 ml. of calmag per gallon one the cuts have fully rooted...watch the green explode...


----------



## Greengal (Apr 15, 2022)

boo said:


> yeah, I'd hammer them and give them something to eat...I use 5 ml. of bloom, 10 ml. of micro and 15 ml. of grow plus 5 ml. of calmag per gallon one the cuts have fully rooted...watch the green explode...


Sweet they’re feasting their next feed


----------



## Greengal (Apr 19, 2022)

Another update... used your recommendation on nute strength a couple dates ago boo and removed the Lower dead leaves. I think they’re looking better?


----------



## Greengal (May 7, 2022)

Aaaand another update. Started lst yesterday


----------



## MechaniMan (May 8, 2022)

Greengal said:


> Aaaand another update. Started lst yesterday


 Wow, are those the same plants? Boy did they green up nice.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 8, 2022)

Looking good


----------



## Greengal (May 8, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Wow, are those the same plants? Boy did they green up nice.


Yeah the back 3 are the same. They did! Been using boos nute ratios


----------



## Greengal (May 27, 2022)

... now what 

half of these will be moved to the greenhouse in a couple weeks same time I move my tomatoes out. Is hardening them off the same as veggies?

theyve all been getting 5ml calMag- 10ml micro- 15ml gro- 5ml bloom every second watering, and I’m watering them about once a week with 1 litre of water each. I was watering until water came out the bottom before, but the soil was taking so long to dry between watering I was worried they wouldn’t get enough nutrients so I started measuring the water and seems to be working. I’ll probably up the amount to 1.5L of water for the next one.

i defoliated some of the bottom leaves, but not too sure what else to do with them besides wait. I don’t want to flip to flowering until I get the outdoor ones out


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

It looks like they are healthy and as the old saying goes, if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it. They will ‘drink more’ at they get larger(obviously). In answer to the hardening of question, I harden my cannabis plants like I do my vegetables and houseplants.
It is a waiting game but being vigilant pays dividends in the long run. Look for(but don’t obsess about) changes(bug damage, leaf changes, water consumption, etc) and if you are unsure, continue to post pictures and ask questions with details like you have been doing. Good work.


----------



## Greengal (May 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> It looks like they are healthy and as the old saying goes, if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it. They will ‘drink more’ at they get larger(obviously). In answer to the hardening of question, I harden my cannabis plants like I do my vegetables and houseplants.
> It is a waiting game but being vigilant pays dividends in the long run. Look for(but don’t obsess about) changes(bug damage, leaf changes, water consumption, etc) and if you are unsure, continue to post pictures and ask questions with details like you have been doing. Good work.


Thanks oldfogey!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (May 27, 2022)

Agree with OF. Your plants look healthy. Don’t change a thing you seem to be a good plant parent


----------



## Kiwi628 (Sep 5, 2022)

Greengal said:


> Thanks for the input. I’m waiting for CalMag in the mail, couldn’t find any locally. Gonna try increasing the strength of my feeds


Read up on adding Epsom salt to your watering can. That should provide some magnesium. Add it gradually. I'm also a newby grower, and was taught to be aware that we tend to over react. The cannibas 101 section of LEAFLY.com is one of my educational sources for my grow. Hope I'm not being misled.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 5, 2022)

Epson's salts are all I've ever used in hydro. Soil might be a different thing.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 5, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Epson's salts are all I've ever used in hydro. Soil might be a different thing.


I am using Epsom salts(1 tblsp/gallon) in my soil grow now. The plants are not complaining.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2022)

I use FF CalMag.


----------

